# Boning Knife



## NYWoodturner (Oct 20, 2017)

This is a boning knife for @JR Parks. 
12.25 OAL. 8”blade. Elmax steel @ 58 HRC. 
The handle is Black Ash Burl provided by Jim. The knife has a distal taper from .104 to .052 atvyhe tip. C&C welcome.

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 16 | Way Cool 7


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 20, 2017)

That's a beauty!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Oct 20, 2017)

Beautiful handle!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 20, 2017)

Beautiful

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## robert flynt (Oct 20, 2017)

That is very attractive Scott and the hand sanding is first class.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## milkbaby (Oct 20, 2017)

That is a pretty knife! Elmax must take a while to get to that nice satin finish by hand?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Oct 20, 2017)

milkbaby said:


> That is a pretty knife! Elmax must take a while to get to that nice satin finish by hand?


Marcus - to me hand sanding is an eternity to get through the first grit. I'd rather eat glass than hand sand... I get so caught up in making sure all lines are consistent and going the exact same direction I can piss away hours on one grit. At the end of the day though the torment somehow doesn't seem that bad. 
Because this is only slightly thicker than a filet knife I hardened and tempered it before I did the grind and hand sand. It seemed to take way longer through the lower grits but move faster through higher grits.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JR Parks (Oct 20, 2017)

As I mentioned causally to Scott. HOLYEEEE SMOKES !!!!!! It certainly is a beauty.


----------



## DKMD (Oct 20, 2017)

That’s a real looker!

I’ve got a stupid question... how do you guys decide when when to incorporate a bolster or guard?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Oct 20, 2017)

Wow! That is fantastic Scott! That handle is sweet!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## LSCG (Oct 20, 2017)

beautiful!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## The100road (Oct 20, 2017)

Very cool! @JR Parks you have big plans for this? Is be scared to take it off the shelf!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Oct 21, 2017)

Gorgeous!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## SENC (Oct 21, 2017)

Gorgeous!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Oct 21, 2017)

Man that is SHARP!!!
Great job Scott.
JR congrats on a beautiful knife. You are gonna love the steel.




Rodney

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Oct 21, 2017)

Handle is awesomely beautiful. I'm confident knife will get a lot of use. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## JR Parks (Oct 21, 2017)

The100road said:


> Very cool! @JR Parks you have big plans for this? Is be scared to take it off the shelf!


I may not even unwrap such a beautiful thing! Don't really know Stan It does seem too pretty to use but I might have to sneak just one cut or two or


----------



## TimR (Oct 21, 2017)

Sweet, clean lines and killer handle.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Oct 21, 2017)

JR Parks said:


> I may not even unwrap such a beautiful thing! Don't really know Stan It does seem too pretty to use but I might have to sneak just one cut or two or



Seems like it would be a shame to not use it. A knife made with such care should be used, just take care of it. You'll think of the maker every time you use it.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Oct 21, 2017)

absolutely awesomeness...... you amaze me with your line of sight in making a knife that just fits...sweet lines...sweet handle...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Molokai (Oct 23, 2017)

Beautiful knife! That wood is really stunning !


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 2, 2017)

@NYWoodturner Scott,
I received THE knife in the mail today Heck it looks and feels as good as the pictures. Great knife Scott thanks so much! Jim

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 12, 2017)

Christmas cane early in New York!
Got this in the mail from Jim @JR Parks. It’s made from the same wood as the handle of his knife. He clearly got a better finish on the black ash burl. Completely unexpected and very much appreciated! Thanks Jim!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 12, 2017)

As they say at Chick-fil-a my pleasure. And in life it is the completely unexpected that is the best. Jim

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 17, 2017)

Absolutely stunning! When I grow up, I want to make knives like that! Sincerely!!!


----------



## JR Parks (Nov 18, 2017)

@NYWoodturner Scott, I was able to use your knife on a nice feral pig. I was hard to take that first cut with such a piece of art but I did and It sure cut good.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 18, 2017)

Awesome! Congratulations on the hog! Send me some feedback or feel free to post it here.


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 18, 2017)

NYWoodturner said:


> Awesome! Congratulations on the hog! Send me some *BACON* or feel free to *SEND* *BACKSTRAP*.


Fixed it for you

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Nov 19, 2017)

WOWZA


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 20, 2017)

Send me that feral - got a smoker or two just aching to touch it with that thin blue smoke!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

